# Ashland Police Officer Ellis Honored For Quick Thinking



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Ellis honored for quick thinking*
By *Theresa Freeman*/ Daily News Staff
Friday, November 10, 2006 - Updated: 12:54 AM EST

*F*RAMINGHAM -- In some ways, Ashland Police Officer Brendan Ellis seemed more comfortable helping two state troopers face a gun-toting suspect than during last night's ceremony to honor him for his deeds.

Ellis was one of 21 state police and local officers honored last night in the Massachusetts State Police headquarters during the fall awards ceremony. Ashland Police Chief Scott Rohmer said Ellis would rather have skipped the ceremony, 
shrugging off his accomplishment as just part of his duty.

"I do what I feel needs to be done," said Ellis, who added he was overwhelmed with the ceremony. "I saw an officer who needed help. I'm glad the incident turned out well. It could have been bad."

Ellis was presented with the state police's Medal of Valor for performing specific acts of bravery and exhibiting outstanding courage. He was also recognized with a plaque and a commendation in his personnel file, and he will be honored at the selectmen's meeting Wednesday.

Also honored with the Medal of Valor were Trooper Jane Kennedy and Trooper Kevin Sweeney, the first two officers on the scene after the July 10 I-90 Connector Tunnel ceiling collapse that killed 39-year-old Milena Del Valle of Boston and injured her husband Angel Del Valle.

On July 27 around 6:30 p.m., Ellis was driving in his hometown of Stoughton when he saw Trooper Gregory Keane and Trooper Gregory Demos during a traffic stop with three men.

Demos was chasing one of the car's passengers who was waving a Colt handgun at the trooper, while Keane held two other men at gunpoint.

Ellis, who was off-duty, ran across Rte. 27, identified himself and helped Keane handcuff the two suspects. Demos, meanwhile, shot the man who was running away, and after the man fell down, Demos handcuffed him and called for an ambulance.

The men admitted to the troopers they smoked marijuana in the car. After the men were in custody, officers found pills, later determined to be the drug Ecstasy, in the car.

Ashland Assistant Town Manager Mark Purple, selectmen Cassandra Sammons, Phil Jack and John Kirwan, about 10 members of the Ashland Police Department and Ellis' friends and family were on hand to congratulate him last night.

Ellis started working as a full-time officer with the Ashland Police Department in March 2005, days after graduating from a 21-week training course at Boylston Police Academy. He worked with the department as a dispatcher and a part-time officer from late 2003 to early 2004.

The year before he was hired full time, Ellis worked for the state Department of Correction as a corrections officer at MCI-Shirley.

The Stoughton native earned a bachelor's degree in criminology and a master's degree in criminal justice, both from Bridgewater State College.

In a March 2005 interview with The Ashland TAB, a Daily News sister publication, Ellis said he is drawn to police work because he sees the impact it can have on a town. 
Ellis' actions in helping the state troopers mirror his character every day on the job, said Chief Rohmer.

"He put himself in harm's way to help his brother officers," said Rohmer. "He's very humble. He didn't have to stop, but he did. He does an excellent job every day."

(Theresa Freeman can be reached at 508-626-3919 or [email protected].)


----------

